# Lice/Revolution: Does it work?



## beastkk (Nov 16, 2010)

I've seen on this site the mention of Revolution to treat lice on rats. I am a first time owner & just bought him four days ago. I am pretty clueless on the proper care for lice. I believe this is best but want to get feed back! 
-How long does it take to treat the lice? 
-How do I properly treat him with this sort of product?
Any & all help GREATLY appreicated!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Once you have the revolution it is incredibly simple to treat your rats. Do remember if you have any more rats that all rats are likely infected and will need to be treated. You can buy Puppy/Kitten formulation for up to 9 rats (3 tubes will treat 3 rats each).

How old are your rats, adults or babies?

I normally take the tube, push down on the cap til you feel the click (there's a sharp point on the inside of the plastic cap that punches a hole in the top)

then I pick up the rat to be treated, part the fur on the top of the head/ear down to the skin and squeeze a drop on there. its a very strong alcohol smell and will look wet so you'll know you got a drop on since the tubes are hard and don't squeeze really.

Try to distract the rat from grooming right away with yummy food, just for a couple of minutes, then I would do the next one.

Done 

If you are using wood or paper based beddings/litter then I would advise freezing it for 48 hours in your freezer to kill any stowaways (lice or mites). If you are using fabric, wash it in very hot water.

The Revolution stays in the bloodstream for 30 days which is longer then the life cycle of either of these parasites. You only need to treat once, although in VERY severe cases you can re-treat at 3 weeks.


----------

